# I guess it is time to upgrade this rats nest..



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Yuck!


----------



## Miller Woodworks (Dec 11, 2013)

What is it supposed to be?


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks like a fire hazard to me.


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

It is, but wasn't.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I guess it's time to contribute in a meaningful way!

Dale in Indy


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

smithbrother said:


> I guess it's time to contribute in a meaningful way!
> 
> Dale in Indy


I will when I make some headway


----------



## Miller Woodworks (Dec 11, 2013)

I recognize a couple of those components, but most are foreign to me. What's that room supposed to be used for?


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you work for the NSA?
Tom


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

TomC said:


> Do you work for the NSA?
> Tom


Lol! It is a closet for home theater and stereo equipment. What you see is a Denon avr 3808, a Nad S200 amp, a bbe sonic maximizer, and a rat nest of wires that go all over the house providing top notch sound and video. I decised it needed a msssion style upgrade to match the rest of the house. Make sense? I hope that is meaningful enough Dale.


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

A little progress on the rat's spaghetti nest


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Did you KICK it out of camera view? hehehe

Must take all your WoodFUNNING skills huh? 

Dale in Indy


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Woodfunning skills? Besides the hal taylor rockers and Greene and Greene furniture I build there no fun in this. I can't tell what you meant, care to clarify?


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I think he was referring to my signature....

I'm following along and waiting to see the finished product before commenting.


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

then he is saying this must take all my wood working skills to do this project? waiting? Why are you waiting?


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

What would you like me to say at this point?

You sure have a mess of wires there?

or

Gee you made the cement blocks disappear?

When its finished and you have everything in place, then I'll give you my comments. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Loving this informative thread, for sure. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

Know one doubts your abilities and I am sure that when it is done it will serve its purpose as a tidy storage closet. Make it the way you want whether it store the controls out of sight or has other uses as well.

Jerry


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Sometimes it is hard to decipher meaning in the written word. Misunderstandings often occur and take a turn for the worst. I find when in doubt, ask for clarification.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, I KID HARD, I always try to throw in a hehehe. to tell someone, I'm having fun. 

Looking forward to seeing the NEST in its GLORY.

Dale in Indy


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

Dale's a good egg a little cracked but a good egg none the less.

Jerry


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

wood shavings said:


> Dale's a good egg a little cracked but a good egg none the less.
> 
> Jerry


Btw, my name is Dale too! Perhaps, now we have enough cracked eggs for an omelet? We could spice it up with some 52 and make a good sramble if we can't find any cheese


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Dale toooooooo, as a kid, LONG LONG LONG ago, I couldn't imagine an adult with the name DALE, seems I felt it was a kids name, well maybe it is, and that explains WHY I've never grown up, hehehe. 

I have always been a Hot Rodder, arty guy too, my mother often said, DALE, WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO GROW UP AND QUIT BUILDING HOT RODS, I would answer, NEVER. 

Soon to be 77, and STILL having fun, FUN IS GOOD! 

Today I sanded off the first color attempt of my 30" GOOGLE LOCOMOTIVE, now deep BLACK CHERRY MAROON, and GOLD pin stripping. These are the colors of my SOLD 1968 Cougar GT-E that our son came home in at birth. The locomotive is a gift to him. 

I guess that Cougar was in a way his NEST. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Whenever I see Dale's name I always think of his evil twin Chip.


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

gettin there!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Now its starting to look really nice. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

finally finished the rat's nest!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice, ENJOY!

Dale in Indy


----------

